# matte nailpolish



## celiamakeup (Feb 4, 2016)

i love the matte nail polish's that have suddenly become popular, 
what are everyone elses thoughts? 
and does anyone have a specific brand that they would recommend? 
as i tried one of the 'barry m' matte polish's and it looked lovely but the matte finish came off if you rubbed the nail at all, obviously not straight away but within a few days.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 4, 2016)

Go with a matte top coat; then any nail polish you own becomes matte. I use Essie's Matte about You. One thing, though: it can shift the colour of your polish.

As for matte sttaight out of the bottle: Illamasqua Scorn. It's a matte black.


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

I would recommend you to get any matte nail polish from Inglot they are amazing!


----------



## elkaknits (Nov 6, 2016)

I am fond of man glaze but they have a very limited palette.  On the plus side they are also glorious with a shiny top coat.  

Seconding the whole matte top coat recommendation.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Mar 31, 2017)

Matte nail polish is the best


----------



## juraseka (Oct 10, 2017)

I love Essie & Zoya!


----------

